# Missing in action



## BigRob777 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi IAP family,
For the last week, I've been kind of missing in action here.  This is the only forum in which I socialize and for the last week, I've been sidelined with severe back problems.  I can't sit long at the computer and I can't even stand up straight.  I've contacted all but one of the folks who have ordered from me and that will be remedied after I post this.  

Usually I work too long, or lift a shipment that's too heavy and incur the pain that way, but that didn't happen this time.  My back just started hurting more than usual one day and it progressively got worse.  I haven't been able to cut any wood, or go to the post office and it's pretty discouraging.  Yesterday, I could barely walk and each step I took brought a shock of pain in my back.  Today, I still can't stand up straight, but at least walking short distances (from my recliner to the computer) doesn't hurt too badly.  I see this as hopefully, the down side of the pain (if pain is a mountain, I'm over the top and heading back to ground level, or normalcy).

My reasons for posting this are two-fold.  One, is to ask for prayer and the other is to ask for time.  I get lots of e-mails requesting wood and I love that.  Unfortunately, I won't be able to work on any new orders, until I process the ones I already have.  Two of them are large orders too.  My request is that- if you have an order in mind, please either send it and expect a late delivery, or hold onto it for a week.  More than anything, I hate to let people down.  

My malady is called degenerative disc disease and it is on top of a broken back, from 1982.  I'm afraid that my wood sales days are numbered, but I'm hoping to get another year or two out of it.  I don't know how long I'll last, but I know it won't be as long as I want.

Posts and e-mails will be appreciated, and I do covet your prayers.
Thank you,
Rob

BTW, please know that all orders will be filled.


----------



## TBone (Oct 11, 2006)

Rob,

You will be in thoughts and prayers.  I hope you get better soon.  We don't realize how often backs and ribs are used....until the hurt.  Forget the wood for a few days and take care for yourself and your family.


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 11, 2006)

Tommy and George,
Thanks, I am being waited on by my wife, who is already overworked, but hopefully with my ability to walk today, I'm going to be able to wait on myself.  I hate putting her through this, when she's already over-taxed.  

Well, I'm going to rest up in my recliner for a few hours.  I'll answer e-mails and posts when I get back up.
Rob


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 11, 2006)

You have my prayers friend. Take a well deserved rest and look after yourself and the family.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 11, 2006)

Rob,
I hope your back gets better soon!  But, c'mon, Claudia can learn to operate the bandsaw! [] (please don't tell her I said that...I'd like to still be welcome in your home! [])


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 11, 2006)

Rob,
I hope you feel better soon. When it comes to health, all other things can wait. From your business etiquette in the past I am sure everyone will understand a short delay, everyone knows where you really want to be. So just sit back relax and maybe post in a few forums.
Andy


----------



## redbulldog (Oct 11, 2006)

Rob:
You and your wife are in my prayers!!
Red


----------



## Dario (Oct 11, 2006)

Rob,

You will be on our prayers.  

Take care and hope you get better soon!  As mentioned...I am sure your customers will understand the delay...especially since you came in the open and informed them.  That is usually the biggest thing[]

Besides, if I know these guys...they probably have enough stockpile of blanks to last them a year or more [][}]...waiting a week or so won't hurt them a bit []


----------



## Ligget (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Rob, I understand what you are going through as I broke my back and wedged 3 vertibrae in an accident over 5 years ago.

Please put yourself first for once, I do 5 - 10 minutes then walk away from the task at hand.

I know you may feel useless just now but we all understand.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2006)

You got it, buddy! Prayers away!


----------



## Draken (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon!  You'll be in my thoughts.  Any thing the NOVA contingent can do to help out?  Most of us know how to run a bandsaw. []

Do get well soon!
Draken


----------



## Yarael (Oct 11, 2006)

I know how bad back pain is and add a pinched never in the hip. When that flares up I can not do anything. Cant lay down cant sit cant walk everything hurts. For the recliner and computer. I have a portable that I basically have on a tv tray that I use on my little couch with a foot rest. Works for me and is comfy. Highly recommend this if you can do this setup.


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, this is exactly what I expected from my family here.  I'm not overly vocal here, but I'm not very vocal anywhere.  Thank you all for your kind words and your prayers.  They both are deeply appreciated by me and Claudia, my wife.  Jim, I think Claudia is willing to do a trade, if you'll take over her classroom for a few days. []

I'm feeling even better now and the walk to the computer didn't hurt.  I still am slightly bent-over, when I stand, but that'll pass soon, I think.  I hope to do 5 minutes in my shop tomorrow, which will complete two orders.  I haven't gotten any complaints from my customers, to whom I owe wood, so that's a blessing too.  

Thank you for your kindnesses.
Rob


----------



## mick (Oct 11, 2006)

Rob, you're in my prayers. I know how debilitating a bad back can be. Take your time, get better. I'm sure that everyone here understands and will be more than patient. We need you in good health to fill our future wood orders. I hope you're feeling better soon and out there making sawdust!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon.  I know from experience that back problems are even less fun than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys,
Though I think I'd take the bad back, over a sharp stick in the eye.[]
Rob


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry to here that Rob, I will pray for you right now. Take care of youself.


----------



## alparent (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />I haven't gotten any complaints from my customers, to whom I owe wood.



If you do get one.........send them to me![]



By the way.......I heard that it was your birthday last Monday.

Happy Birthday to you!

Man I wish I lived close to you. I'de be there every night helping you out.

You know I'm already praying for you "Big Brother".


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Travis and Al,
I wish you lived nearby too.  But you can make the short trip down here, right?[]
Thanks for your prayers.  And yes, I turned 47 on Monday, thank you for the birthday wishes.
Rob


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 11, 2006)

Rob,

Our prayers are with you.  Hope you are felling better.

Ben


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Ben,
I am happy to say that from the first post, I've started feeling better and now I can stand without pain (briefly at least) and upright.  Looks like I'll be spending a few minutes in my shop tomorrow after all.  Praise God!  And thanks to all of you who have been praying for me.  I wanted to go out there tonight, but your wisdom prevailed.
Rob


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Rob, you got to pull through this so I can keep buying wood from ya! []
Seriously though, it's good to see from the updates that you're 'over the hump' and feeling better!  

And Happy (belated) Birthday to you too!


----------



## airrat (Oct 12, 2006)

Rob,
I know your pain, I had a back injury at work in April.  A new guy didnt warn me he was dropping the 350lb electric wheelchair we were lifting out of a plane. (New guy didn't have common sense to say I am losing it either)   I am back at work now but everyday is still a challange and we are going into the holiday season.  I put my transfer in for different department but will have to wait and see.


Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 12, 2006)

Rob you wil be in my prayers. Hopefully you will feel a little better everyday. Take care of yourself.


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Ron, Tom and Jim.  

Latest update: Well, I only got 3 hours of sleep, but I'm still vertical and pain-free.  My back does feel very week and fragile, like it needs to be cracked.  I know this feeling and it means "take it easy".  I did some unpacking and picking of orders last night, or rather this morning, before hitting the sack at 4:00.  That changes this to day two, so I'll be doing 15 minutes, if my back lets me.

Rob


----------



## emackrell (Oct 12, 2006)

Rob, you are in my prayers, hoping the Lord will grant you a complete healing.  In the meantime take it easy and don't rush your recovery, your customers will be willing to wait a week or two! 

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 12, 2006)

Eileen,
Thank you.  I did about 20 or so minutes in my shop today and feel OK.  I didn't want to overdo it.  I got about half of my blanks cut, so I'm happy about that.  I have to make a visit to the post office tonight, but my wife's going with me and they usually don't have a line just prior to closing.  I have a package for Canada and can't mail it from home.  See ya Saturday, TGLW.
Rob


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 12, 2006)

Rob,
You and your wife have been praying for my wife for some time now and she has improved amazingly!
Now it is our turn to return the free gift of prayer.

Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Rob, 


You have my thoughts and prayers...be well.

Take care,
Jim


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 16, 2006)

To my IAP family,
Well, I'm back on my feet and working again.  I'll be caught up on my orders tomorrow, so I'm ready for new orders, whenever you are.  Thank you so much for your kind words and prayer.  They have meant a lot to me and I believe it your prayers are the reason that I recovered so quickly.  I got several offers for help and I am also very grateful to those who offered.  I just pray for blessings for you all.
Rob


----------



## johncrane (Oct 16, 2006)

G'Day BigRob l'm glad your back on your feet and feling better mate.There is a few of us members here that have had some bad luck. And l recon if it was'nt for IAP site and Members l for one' would of gone insane.


----------



## clement (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Rob,
I have the same problem than you, but located in the neck discs. I know how painfull it is, thats why i send you my best healthy wishes from belgium.
I nice solution that works pretty good for me, was a osteopath ( i don't know if this is the good term in english, we call it even a chiropractor )but choice with circumspection because all of them ar'nt good !
Take care of you


----------

